# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Two Piece Bathing Suit, etc.



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - "Ladyfingers"
May, 2012
(Part of Handout #4)

TWO-PIECE BATHING SUIT

#6 US needles
Fingering yarn or baby sport yarn - Suggest: Bright summer colors: Mango, Lemonade, Watermelon, bright blue, etc. 

Bra Top:

Cast on 54 stitches. Work 4 rows in K1, P1 ribbing.
Next Row: BIND OFF in ribbing 15 stitches, purl across to last 15 stitches, BIND OFF in K1, P1 ribbing. With right side facing you, rejoin yarn and knit 12 stitches. TURN.
Purl 12 (one side of the swimsuit bra).
Next Row: Knit 2 together, knit 8, knit 2 together. TURN.
Purl 10.
Next row: Knit 2 tog, knit 6, knit 2 tog.. TURN.
Purl 8.
Next Row: Knit 2 tog, knit 4, knit 2 tog. TURN.
Purl 6.
Next Row: Knit 2 tog, knit 2, knit 2 tog. TURN.
Purl 4.
Next Row: Knit 2 tog, twice.
Purl 2 stitches together. Slip the one remaining stitch onto crochet hook and work in chain for 55 chains - to tie around the dolls neck.

With right side facing you, rejoin yarn on right side, and knit 12 stitches. TURN.
Purl 12 - complete bra top same as above instructions.

Ruffled Bathing Suit Bottom:

Cast on 26 stitches. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 4 rows.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 9 rows. 
Next Row: (Right Side): PURL - this will put a row of purl bumps on the right side of the bathing suit in order to pick up stitches to make the ruffle.
Row 1: Knit 2 tog on FIRST and LAST stitches
Row 2: Purl 2 tog on FIRST and LAST stitches
Continue to decrease on EACH row until you have 6 stitches on needle.
Work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows.
Row 1: Knit. Increase in FIRST and LAST stitches
Row 2: Purl. Increase in FIRST and LAST stitches
Continue to increase on each row until you have 26 stitches on needle.
Next Row: (Wrong Side): KNIT - this will ut a row of purl bumps on the right side of the bathing suit in order to pick up stitches to make the ruffle.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 9 rows.
Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 4 rows. Bind off.

Attach Ruffle:

On one side of the bathing suit bottom, go to the row of purl bumps. Hold the garment with right side facing you, upside down, and gently fold the bottom part of the bathing suit down in back of the purl bumps. You will see a row of loops . Thread your needle through these loops until you have approx. 26 stitches on the needle. Dont worry if you dont get all 26 at this time. When you attach the yarn and begin knitting the ruffle, you can add stitches to make the total number come to 26.

Now, with the stitches on your needle, attach yarn and knit in the front and back of each stitch = 52 stitches.
Work in stockinet stitch for 4-6 rows for ruffle. Bind off. 
Do the same thing with the row of purl bumps on the other side of the bathing suit. When both ruffles are completed, sew the two side seams to connect the ruffles.

WIDE BRIMMED BEACH HAT

#6 and #8 needles
Same colored yarn as used for the bathing suit

With smaller, #6 needles, cast on 162 stitches. Knit 2 rows.
Change to #8 needles and knit 20 rows.
Change back to #6 needles. K3 together across the row. = 54 stitches.
Knit next 2 rows tightly - to pull all the stitches together after decreasing for the crown of the hat.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 12 rows .
Decrease rows to complete crown of beach hat:
*K1, K1 together, continue from * across the row. If it doesn't come out even on the end of the row, K2 together.
*P1, P2 together, continue from * across the row.
Continue to K a row with decreases and purl a row decreasing as above until you have 6-8 stitches on the needle.

Do not bind off. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand to sew seam. Thread darning needle with this strand and pull it through the stitches on the knitting needle. Pull up tightly.
Knot securely. Sew seam. 

Option: Crochet a contrasting colored flower for the center front of the bra top, attach to one side of the bathing suit bottom, and add a flower to the crown of the hat.

BEACH BAG:

#6 needles
Same color yarn as used for the bathing suit and beach hat.

Cast on 40 stitches. Knit 40 rows. Bind off. Leave an extra long strand for sewing the seams and making the shoulder strap. Fold beach bag in half and sew seams, leaving top open. With crochet hook and strand of yarn from the bind off - make a long chain of 55-60 stitches. Knot securely and attach to opposite side of beach bag.

P.S. I know how to spell "stockinette", however, my computer keeps correcting me when I type the word!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

A really sweet set thanks for the pattern!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.the outfit is so adorable and i love the color


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

I like this going to go look for some yarn thanks for sharing


----------



## oliveoil570 (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the outfit! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Adorable. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Once again a adorable pattern ,thanks for shareing ......you're a doll !


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I love it. Thanks so much


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Elaine ,love your work,I like to knit Barbie clothes,would you have a pattern for a cheerleader outfit?


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Once again an absolutely fabulous outfit for our little ones dolly wardrobe. My problem is now the little one wants "one for me too, Grandma" Thanks once again for sharing your incredible talent.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for another lovely outfit Elaine, and for taking the time to write it all out. I love it. Leonora


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Adorable set Elaine, thank you!


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

This is really cute, Elaine! I'm totally in love with the sunhat!


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

So cute and perfect for this time of year. Thank you.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

So cute and perfect for this time of year. Thank you.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for another sweet pattern.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

You must be psychic, every time I start thinking about how it would be nice to have a pattern for a certain item..there's Ladyfingers with a pattern. Thanks again for all your time spent for our pleasure and I'm sure all the little ones thank you as well.


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

Just adorable-thanks so much


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Elaine, as usual you make beautiful clothes for the grand babies doll's and it's so nice that you share your patterns.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

You just amaze me with your patterns and your generosity!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Oh so cute! Thank you so much! I'm one of your newest admirers and have been knitting like crazy for my GD. Will be posting photos soon. Thanks again for sharing your talents


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thanks again for sharing. You're amazing!!!


----------



## ragdoll_island (May 9, 2012)

very cute pattern. Also, save your word in your computer's dictionary (add to dictionary) so it will recognize it ;-)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love the outfit Elaine, and thanks for taking the time to post the pattern. You are one talented and generous lady!


----------



## Darlener (Jun 7, 2011)

I am going to start this today. Thank you. Do you have any patterns for dresses?


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

thank you for the pattern, it is adorable and with the picture 
it is a nice guide if we knit it


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, Elaine - yet another super outfit. I don't how know you even manage to keep coming up with new and exciting patterns. This is adorable. I love the idea of posting in this section. Thanks for the pattern and, as always, the pictures!


----------



## Gramma Pat (Feb 1, 2011)

How can I ever thank you for making my granddaughters so happy? Your patterns are wonderful Elaine.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Elaine. for the pattern...as usual your work is beautiful....


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

wish it were crochet as thats all i do...but very very cute...my g neices would love it..


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

I need to find the yarn.


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

You are the greatest...... my stitchery group is making
clothes for AG Dolls. We purchased a phony AG doll from
AC Moore. Making up two baskets to donate in the late
fall. One for the Chamber of Commerce that has an event
with raffles and silent auction and all proceeds are donated to a FOOD BANK.

The other basket is going to be raffled off at our beautiful
three year old Library. This is where the stitchery group meets. Proceeds will be donated to the friends of the library to purchased something for the library.

Your pattern is just another perfect one.

Hugs and thank you for sharing. Bert


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

How do you do that dictionary thingee?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

HEY KNITTERS - (yes, I am yelling at you!!!!!!!)

My brain got ahead of my fingers when I was writing out the instructions for the BEACH HAT. When the instructions tell you to decrease for the crown......
Knit 1, KNIT 2 TOGETHER, on the knit side and Purl 1, Purl 2 together on the purl side.

One of the knitters brought this to my attention just a few minutes ago, and I rushed to let you all know. 

Sorry!


----------



## ragdoll_island (May 9, 2012)

cullenbe said:


> How do you do that dictionary thingee?


If you are using a word document and do a spell check, there is a window that pops up with a word it thinks is not correct. On the right side of the window there are options:

Ignore ONce
Ignore All
Add to dictionary (click this button)

Change
Change All
Auto Correct

Once it is saved in your document dictionary it will recognize it in the future.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thankyou for sharing your patterns Elaine. They are wonderful. xx Jenny


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Wonderful again. Many thanks for your sharing.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

You are a special gal with talented fingers and a generous heart. I'll have to put aside my other projects & make this right away as GD would love a swimsuit (or several) for her dolls. Printing off pattern to go in my Ladyfingers AG doll pattern folder. Thanks doesn't quite say it all.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how cute. I can't wait to make it. I have some bright orange and had no idea what to make with it. Thanks for the vision. Gorgeous set. Thanks for sharing too.


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

Terrific Patterns I love them. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Adorable. 
Thanks for the pattern.
Danielle


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

another keeper....thanks!


----------



## cjsopha (Oct 3, 2011)

This is beautiful! Do you have other patterens posted to share or for sell? I wish that I had the talent to create my own patterens. I would also share with anyone who was interested! You are WONDERFUL to share your talents with the less talented


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have the handout #4 I see that you put that on your pattern? I would like it if you do. Thanks


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Ladyfingers - Knitting Handout #4 for the AG doll is being posted to the KP Forum with INDIVIDUAL patterns and photos, instead of sending out 1,447 e-mails to everyone who is on my "Contacts" list.

The knitters seem to enjoy getting the patterns immediately, instead of waiting for their name to come up on the LONG e-mail list. They also like having a photo with the pattern.

I don't know how long "Administration" will keep these patterns posted - does anyone know if they "fall of the radar" after a period of time?


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope not for awhile. I need to get some more ink before I can print them out. My husband has been in the ER for 2 days in a row, then he has to go to the dr next week twice about the cist they removed, then on Monday he is having a colonoscopy. With all the apts. and the copays, I know I can't get it before the 18th at least.


Ladyfingers said:


> Ladyfingers - Knitting Handout #4 for the AG doll is being posted to the KP Forum with INDIVIDUAL patterns and photos, instead of sending out 1,447 e-mails to everyone who is on my "Contacts" list.
> 
> The knitters seem to enjoy getting the patterns immediately, instead of waiting for their name to come up on the LONG e-mail list. They also like having a photo with the pattern.
> 
> I don't know how long "Administration" will keep these patterns posted - does anyone know if they "fall of the radar" after a period of time?


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Bookmark it .


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

That will keep it forever?


Ginka said:


> Bookmark it .


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I think so.Try it .I have lots of things bookmarked .


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

Sure hope everything turns out fine for you husband. I know all about a full schedule of appts. My husband has been having vein problems in his leg. I also have a Downs Syndrome daughter that has constant ear infections.
Mamie


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

how would I tell what is part of #4 handout?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I have indicated at the top of the posted pattern that it is part of Handout #4.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

They found one polyp that they removed and sent in, so we will wait on those results. The cyst is healing up well according to the doctors, but because they had to go in as deep as they did, he will have to have it repacked every couple of days until the inside heals. We don't have the results of the cyst back yet either. I am just so exhausted. I will be praying for your husband's legs and your daughter's ears if you don't mind.


Lorraine Fenton said:


> Sure hope everything turns out fine for you husband. I know all about a full schedule of appts. My husband has been having vein problems in his leg. I also have a Downs Syndrome daughter that has constant ear infections.
> Mamie


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, every little prayer helps. I hate this roller coaster ride, but have been on it for years.
Will be praying for good results, as well as healing for your husband
Mamie


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Just highlight it and put it in a file until you can print it.


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

once again thank you so much for your generosity and for such lovley patterns and for sharing your beautiful work with us.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I finished the halter but I'm not sure how to secure the back. I do have the straps at the top of bra finished. I love the look of this pattern and so does my grand-daughter. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To complete the top of the two-piece bathing suit, just sew the two sides together where they meet in the middle of the back. You should have 52 to 54 stitches when you started the top - this is the correct number that will fit around the doll's body (just like a dress), so all you have to do is sew the two ends together. To dress the doll, just slip her feet into the bra top and slide it up her body, then tie the straps around her neck.

I made this pattern to be easy for little girls to dress their doll, without fussing with snaps, hooks, etc.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

thank you, so simple , and sooo great! :lol:


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

thank you, so simple , and sooo great! :lol: 
I'll be researching your other patterns here. My 5 grand-daughters will enjoy the benefits. I will also send you my email soon.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Oannejay - you have no idea how addicting this is! Good luck!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I have had a few PM's regarding the beach hat - and the wide brim - which seems to come out "floppy" for others - so what's my secret?

Well, after thinking about it, and studying the photo, I've finally realized that the "secret" is that I CAST ON AND KNIT THE FIRST ROW IN THE BACK OF THE STITCHES - VERY TIGHTLY. Then I continued knitting the brim for the required rows until it was time to knit the crown of the hat, decrease at the top, and sew the seam.

After sewing the seam, when I put the hat on her head - the edge of the brim (where I cast on) made that "bowl" shape because it was knit tighter than the rest of the stitches for the brim.

To get this same effect - you could cast on with #6 needles, knit in the back of the stitches in the first row, then switch to #8 needles to complete the hat.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Muddyann

Just download and save to fav places, that way you will have a copy when you are ready to print, as well as a copy to view the instructions as you knit.

Just do a search for Ladyfingers. or AG doll patterns. I have posted a lot in pdf format. Just in case I have uploaded them again. As well as the Barbie outfits that she has done.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Ok here is the one I forgot to include with the others.


Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

VERY SAD NEWS.....

Daeanarah, a knitter (who is really Rhyanna) on this forum is LEAVING KP because she has machine knitting yarns for sale and has put a couple of ads in the Classified section here.
However, "Administration" has deleted her ads because "she doesn't post enough".

I, for one, have really appreciated all the time and effort she has put into providing us with a PDF download format for Ladyfingers patterns. ( See above).

Daeanarah (Rhyanna) - will you be posting the Mary Jane shoes pattern,and the tiny baby doll patterns too?

I don't want you to go, but I also don't know what to do about this.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't realize that there was a certain amount that we had to post. I don't post much but have read & learned so much from this site. I have loved the PDF files for Ladyfingers patterns. If there is a way to help, please post it.


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> VERY SAD NEWS.....
> 
> Daeanarah, a knitter (who is really Rhyanna) on this forum is LEAVING KP because she has machine knitting yarns for sale and has put a couple of ads in the Classified section here.
> However, "Administration" has deleted her ads because "she doesn't post enough".
> ...


This IS very disturbing! Rhyanna provides a valuable, alternative resource for us avid Ladyfingers AG/Barbie knitting fans! I sincerely hope administration reconsiders!! :-(


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

seejay said:


> Ladyfingers said:
> 
> 
> > VERY SAD NEWS.....
> ...


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Is there something we can do?  Like perhaps PM the administration? Does anyone know what could be done in the correct way, not a negative way. I am sure that if the administration knew there were a lot of us who felt this way, they would reconsider.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

When I started the bathing suit bottom I could not understand where it was going. I followed the direction and was amazed! I want to thank Ladyfingers for the pattern and Rhyanna for downloading into the site. 

I can't wait to start the hat and purse. the added help on this page will be beneficial , I'm sure. You guys are really great. I guess I have a new addiction. Sometime I will post my other addiction, so you can all see I don't need a new one also.


----------



## FREE2ROAM (Aug 25, 2012)

Fantastic patterns.. makes me want to try and tackle doing doll clothes.


----------



## arendpat (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Elaine, for the cute pattern. I am wondering how you attached the back of the bra together. I have it knitted, but haven't yet decided how to complete the hooking of the bra. Pat


----------



## arendpat (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Elaine, for the cute pattern. I am wondering how you attached the back of the bra together. I have it knitted, but haven't yet decided how to complete the hooking of the bra. Pat


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

The Barbie evening dress and the bed doll dress is the same.
Gloria


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

My patterns are designed for little girls (and little fingers) to play with....so I've tried to keep everything very simple.

The bra closing on the two-piece bathing suit is one of these very simple features. You would have 54 to 56 stitches around the bottom of the bra before you begin to decrease for each side, then make the tie strings. Just sew the back seam!

The bra should fit very nicely around the doll's body - put her feet first into the bra top, pull it up her body and then tie the string ties around her neck. Very easy to knit and very simple for a little girl to dress her doll in the bathing suit.

My patterns and designs are created specifically with the idea of little girls playing with these clothes - easy on and easy off! That's why I don't put a lot of "frilly" extras on these doll clothes, such as cute buttons on sweaters or to decorate the Mary Jane shoes. or sew lacy trim on the nighties.

Children have a tendency to pull and tug to get the clothes on - they don't stop to carefully make sure the fingers are clear of the sweater cuff, or that the feet are securely fixed into the boots - before they pull and tug once again to get their dolls dressed.

It's okay if you want to gussie these items up with buttons, lace, little gems and plastic beads, etc. That's your option and would look terrific on these doll clothes - so, it's your own personal preference.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is awesome, love it and the colour.


----------



## mybelle58 (Apr 8, 2013)

I love this pattern! The bikini top works up quick and easy and looks great on the doll.


----------

